# Cleveland Aquarium



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sorry about the quality...was taking pictures with my flip cam. the lighting made most pics a bit blurry but still worth a share.


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hers a pic from Newport Aquarium I took A month ago!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pics, guys!...Thanks for sharing!...


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

I like the round tank in centrals pic!Our tank is flat here!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i have a video i took of the round piranha tank...how in the heck to i transfer a video from my computer to here?

im gonna go upload it to my youtube and just post a link here...BRB


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

heres my video as promised


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Amaaaaaaazing!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Love the undertaker theme music


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!!

How big were those silver dollars?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

somewhere between an inch and a foot. forgot exact size


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome vid, Mike!...


----------

